# Rest for both release and fingers



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

All clearance / performance testing was conducted with a Hooter Shooter that utilizes a mechanical release to remove any human error. I apologize, the functionality results do not apply to a finger shot bow because of this.

Anthony


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Finger shooters*

All finger shooter rests need side pressure. Some need adjustment(as in a cushion plunger) some like the funnel rests and the whisper buisquet do not. I prefer the Golden Key Funnell Rest. It will shoot great with fingers or a release and you can use carbons or alums with vanes or feathers and the arrows both fly the same. I do not know why but 4 animals in four years with animals harvested from 15- 45 yards shooting fingers and all 4 died to my arrows and Muzzy broadheads.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Trophy Ridge*

Drop zone free style is for finger shooters I think.


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Not sure if they you can still aquire the GKF Starhunter/Superstar rest (since I understand that Golden Key Futura went out of business) but you can use them for both release and fingers.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

Cavalier free flite or free-style are for fingers.
Bodoodle is now back in production their rest are for fingers do a search here on at and you will get the info on them.
I have both and have no problems.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*shoot stick bow*

you will not have that problem


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

Not to change the subject, but when did GK go out of business?
Steve


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

superstar or starhunter for sure if you can get one.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

to answer your questions:
no, no, yes, and no.
When you are releasing with your fingers the arrow makes several bends back and forth (ok maybe only once) to the side,No way a dropaway will drop fast enough.The arrow has to have enough room to swing away from the bow and back in past center toward the bow.


----------

